

Interesting and true (if sweary) rant on G+'s naming policy - steerpike
http://stilgherrian.com/only-one-name/right-google-you-stupid-cunts-this-is-simply-not-on/

======
anonymous
Strangely I have put my nickname as first name and . for last name and haven't
had any trouble. Do google perhaps validate names using an english-specific
validator that doesn't run when your location isn't an english-speaking
country?

------
badwetter
Stupid and whiny article.

~~~
sixtofour
You may object to the tone and language, but I think he has a legitimate
complaint. It's his real name he's attempting to use, and Google is saying
that doesn't pass their standards. How arrogant. If someone told me I have to
use a name other than my real one I'd probably tell them to fuck off.

As Google aspires to be a global social network, the polite thing to do is at
_least_ allow people to use their _real_ names. His name is not so strange,
it's just a one-word name. It doesn't even use "strange" characters, if you
want to be seven bittish about it.

"Stilgherrian"

$ man ascii

Yup, they're all there.

It's mind-bogglingly thick of Google to be a stick in the mud about this,
never mind the related pseudonym issue.

